

Salesforce Enters Custom Application Market ("potentially game ending for...a slew of startups") - mattculbreth
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/13/salesforce-enters-custom-application-market-with-forcecom/

======
pg
I don't think salesforce is a threat to a lot of startups. Maybe to other big
companies, but startups should be able to outhack them.

~~~
mattculbreth
I agree with that, especially having used their somewhat kludgy product.

The interesting thing though about this is that it's a platform for other
startups to use. An infrastructure really. Seems directly up against startups
like Coghead.

------
limeade
People ought to stop saying "game ending" all the time. It's turned into a
cliche.

------
papersmith
I always wondered how some software companies can get established names to
test their beta software in production environment. For all I know, managers
at big companies are rather conservative about their choice of tools. Does
anyone know how this usually works? Do they send sales people to convince the
managers? Do they pay the testers, or is it the other way around?

~~~
michaelneale
I think in most cases companies are willing to trial things in some cases (as
long as their risk isn't too much of a problem, or perhaps the gain potential
is worth it). So even big bad conservative ones will take a risk occasionally,
take a chance on a new player.

------
projectileboy
Yeah, I've never heard anyone promise this before. Ever. This is truly brand
new.

------
eusman
phrases like game ending for startups indicate anger and envy

